# Rideshare Insurance Info Cards



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Does anyone know how/where drivers can get some form of auto insurance cards for the Lyft and Uber policies. I have been thinking of the situation of an two-party accident while driving - the other party usually wants on the spot the name of your insurance company and a policy number and company contact info. I have a card from my personal; insurer with such info to keep in the glove box, what about one from the Uber and Lyft companies?


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

You can access proof of insurance/certificate of insurance in the app


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Check the Waybill all the relevant info.


----------

